# DIY Co2 Question



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

How often do you have to fill your 2liter bottles with the yeast sugar mixture?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I blieve this is a 7day mixture, I usually refil when the bottle seems to have no presure and giving off no bubbles at all.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Usually around 3 weeks. Sometimes longer.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Ohh that's not bad then, I was thinking it was probably an everyday deal lol. That would be a pita for a 55g. What would I need 3 or 4 bottles probably?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I usually got 3-4 wks. It does tend to taper off a little after about two weeks. 

I would do no more than 2 bottles, depending on your setup. I only ever used 1 on my 29g and kept my drop checker green a lot of the time (replaced by a paintball setup).


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nevermind....I see now it is a 55g. You may be out of the range for aDIY system.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

You will definately need a few bottles for a 55.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> I usually got 3-4 wks. It does tend to taper off a little after about two weeks.
> 
> I would do no more than 2 bottles, depending on your setup. I only ever used 1 on my 29g and kept my drop checker green a lot of the time (replaced by a paintball setup).


What mixture are you using mine seems only good for around a week.


----------



## piranha (Apr 4, 2011)

my 2 litre co2 bottle has been going for 2 mounths now and still going strong


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

piranha said:


> my 2 litre co2 bottle has been going for 2 mounths now and still going strong


What's your mixture/process?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

2 months?? That definately seems to be excessive. Wow.

I use Jell-o and when conditions are optimal, I can go over a month. 3-4 weeks seems average though.


----------



## piranha (Apr 4, 2011)

i just dissolve 1 cup of sugar into a 2 litre bottle filled 3/4 full of warm water. i add about 1 tablespoon of bread yeast. its just going into a bubble stone in the tank. we started 4 bottle in different tanks and 3 are still going!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

pringleringel said:


> Ohh that's not bad then, I was thinking it was probably an everyday deal lol. That would be a pita for a 55g. What would I need 3 or 4 bottles probably?


I was thinking about this (DIY CO2 for a 55g) a little. If you look at a table that has the kh/ph/CO2 relationship on it and you can get your kh/ph values to where it already has a high level of CO2 in it, you could easily supplement a 55g with a DIY setup. I do this with all my tanks through the use of RO water, but I use pressurized CO2. I read something in a book I was reading that said it has been successful with a 210g tank, but the CO2 levels in the tank were already in the 28 range or so by controlling the kh/ph levels. If you don't get your kh in the 3-8 degree level, it will be nearly impossible to make any impact to your tank with the DIY method.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

mec102778 said:


> What mixture are you using mine seems only good for around a week.


There is another thread in this section that has a mixture in it. It actually has multiple ones. I picked one of them.


----------

